# Belong to RCI or II without owning a timeshare



## tttimesharer (Jan 10, 2021)

I’d like to be able to buy the last minute vacation specials the timeshare salesmen talk about. 

Can I join RCI or II without owning a timeshare?  

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 10, 2021)

From what I understand you have to own a timeshare when you first join RCI or II. However, if you get rid of that timeshare you can keep your membership.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 10, 2021)

I believe the answer is no.


----------



## silentg (Jan 10, 2021)

Yes you can, just buy an inexpensive weeks and join, use it to trade.


----------



## jwalk03 (Jan 11, 2021)

You have to own a week to join, but you could then sell the week off once you have established your account.  As long as you continue to pay the membership fees you can keep the RCI or II Membership without the week. 

I tried a couple years ago to join II just by making up an ownership.  It initially let me join, but after about 3 days it was cancelled and my money was refunded becuase they were not able to verify the week with the resort.  So they do check, at least when you initially enroll.


----------



## mcdanielpj (Jan 11, 2021)

Are you military?  If so, there is the Armed Forces Vacation Club.


----------



## MonicaOnVacation (Jan 11, 2021)

Here's a list of exchange companies and their requirements. As you can see some of them don't require that you own a timeshare. Also, there is tripbeat.com where Wyndham is selling the RCI last calls for slightly higher than RCI prices. 

These timeshare exchange companies range from very large to small independent ones. Resorts Community International (RCI), Interval International (II) are timeshare exchanges that require a paid membership as well as a timeshare ownership.  7 Across (Previously named DAE) and RTX are free to join, but you do need to own a timeshare to sign up. Expectations Interchange is 30£ to join, but you don’t need to own a timeshare. Platinum interchange, Trading Places International  and Trading Places Maui are not only free to join, but you don’t even have to own a timeshare to become a member and take advantage of their last minute deals.


----------



## tttimesharer (Jan 11, 2021)

Thank you everybody for your help. I appreciate it.


----------



## tttimesharer (Jan 11, 2021)

How do you find out what resorts are affiliated with both RCI and II?  Are there any?


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 11, 2021)

tttimesharer said:


> How do you find out what resorts are affiliated with both RCI and II?  Are there any?



I own at Gaslamp Plaza Suites in San Diego and it’s affiliated with both.


----------



## Hornet441 (Jan 12, 2021)

Can I tell II that I no longer own my timeshare so they stop calling me to deposit or will they cut me off if they know?


----------



## jwalk03 (Jan 12, 2021)

Hornet441 said:


> Can I tell II that I no longer own my timeshare so they stop calling me to deposit or will they cut me off if they know?



I wouldn't tell them just in case.  Just block the calls.


----------



## elaine (Jan 12, 2021)

If blocked call doesn't work, just say "we're not depositing this year-good bye."


----------



## Luanne (Jan 12, 2021)

elaine said:


> If blocked call doesn't work, just say "we're not depositing this year-good bye."


Just don't answer when caller id shows RCI.

Honestly, once you're a member as long as you keep paying the membership fee I doubt they care if you still own a timeshare.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 12, 2021)

tttimesharer said:


> How do you find out what resorts are affiliated with both RCI and II?  Are there any?



I own Kings Creek in Williamsburg and it is with both


----------



## Eric B (Jan 13, 2021)

MonicaPlanneratHeart said:


> .....
> 
> These timeshare exchange companies range from very large to small independent ones. Resorts Community International (RCI), Interval International (II) are timeshare exchanges that require a paid membership as well as a timeshare ownership.  .....



RCI actually stands for "Resort Condominiums International" not "Resorts Community International."  Source:






						History of RCI
					

RCI sign up makes exchanging your timeshare easy. Sign up with RCI and learn how to get the most value out of your timeshare.




					www.rci.com


----------



## hjtug (Jan 15, 2021)

Luanne said:


> Just don't answer when caller id shows RCI.
> 
> Honestly, once you're a member as long as you keep paying the membership fee I doubt they care if you still own a timeshare.


Right now Wyndham pays our II membership fee. (We are one of the very few remaining II traders with Wyndham).  Are you saying that If we drop our Wyndham membership that II will be ok with us paying our II membership fee?


----------



## Luanne (Jan 15, 2021)

hjtug said:


> Right now Wyndham pays our II membership fee. (We are one of the very few remaining II traders with Wyndham).  Are you saying that If we drop our Wyndham membership that II will be ok with us paying our II membership fee?


I have no idea.  I was speaking more foe those who have their RCI membership independent of another company.


----------



## RNCollins (Jan 23, 2021)

tttimesharer said:


> How do you find out what resorts are affiliated with both RCI and II?  Are there any?



Hi @tttimesharer, generally speaking,

RCI: Hilton, Wyndham, Worldmark, Disney, Holiday Inn Club Vacations, Shell, Bluegreen, Tradewinds

Interval International: Marriott, Vistana, Westin, Sheraton, Hyatt, Four Seasons, Westgate

*There are some exceptions. You can find some Vistana/Sheraton/Westin resorts listed in RCI.

Here is the link for the RCI Resort directory:


			Resort Directory
		


Here is the link for Interval International’s (II) directory:





						Interval International | Resort Directory Home
					

Interval International is a timeshare exchange company with locations around the world offering it?s members the ability to exchange their timeshare for time an another location.



					www.intervalworld.com


----------



## RNCollins (Jan 23, 2021)

tttimesharer said:


> I’d like to be able to buy the last minute vacation specials the timeshare salesmen talk about.
> 
> Can I join RCI or II without owning a timeshare?
> 
> Thanks for your help.



Hi @tttimesharer, you don’t have to own a timeshare to have the ability to “try out” and rent timeshares. I have listed below links to sites offering timeshare rentals:






						Timeshares for Sale & Rent | Search Timeshare Classifieds
					

Search Thousands of active Timeshare Resales & Rentals.  Industry Leading Online Marketplace for owners to Sell or Rent a Timeshare!




					tug2.com
				












						Last Minute Discounted Timeshare Rentals Offered
					

Rentals of actual resort time (not points) with start dates 45 days or less into the future and Maximum rental rate $800/week or $115/day. Rentals more than 45 days out should be placed in the regular TUG Timeshare Marketplace.




					tugbbs.com
				









						Tripbeat
					

Our members enjoy exclusive travel benefits, including discounts on Hotels, Resorts, Car Rentals, Air and More. Tripbeat Travel Club lets you travel however and wherever you want, all at a discounted rate.



					www.tripbeat.com
				






			This site is no longer available
		










						Special Offers and Deals for Family Vacation Resorts
					

Extra Holidays offers vacation packages and promotions at resorts in the United States, including Hawaii, the Caribbean, Canada, and Mexico.




					www.extraholidays.com
				












						Armed Forces Vacation Club - AFVClub.com | Military Vacation Deals
					

AFVC offers the U.S. military affordable vacation rentals in numerous destinations worldwide. Free membership is one small way we thank you for your service.



					www.afvclub.com
				



A membership with Armed Forces Vacation Club is free to all current, veterans, and retired members of the United States military, National Guard, Reserves (Army, Navy, Air Force, Marines and Coast Guard); including Gold Star families and Civilian employees of the DoD (appropriated, non-appropriated, or retired), Association of the US Army (AUSA) members and the immediate families of all the above (spouses, parents, and/or children).






						Heroes Vacation Club
					

Online reservations at the guaranteed lowest rates!



					www.heroesvacationclub.com
				



Heroes Vacation Club is open to all active and retired members of the Police Force, Emergency Medical Technicians, Fireman and Medical Personal.






						The World's Largest Timeshare Marketplace | RedWeek
					

Timeshares for rent and sale by owner. Get resort information, reviews, and join timeshare forums.




					www.redweek.com
				








__





						Timeshare rentals and Resales - Buy, Sell, or Rent a timeshare
					

Timeshare rentals and resales through My Resort Network. MyResortNetwork.com brings together the community of timeshare owners and vacationers for their mutual benefit.




					www.myresortnetwork.com


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 23, 2021)

Hornet441 said:


> Can I tell II that I no longer own my timeshare so they stop calling me to deposit or will they cut me off if they know?



Change the phone number in your profile. 555-1212 works.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eric B (Jan 23, 2021)

SmithOp said:


> Change the phone number in your profile. 555-1212 works.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



I use 867-5309.


----------



## folgema (Jan 23, 2021)

I just asked rci to no longer call me, and only email me.  Although they were incredulous that I wouldn't want their calls, they agreed.  It's been a year since I received a phone call.


----------



## loris (Jan 23, 2021)

tttimesharer said:


> How do you find out what resorts are affiliated with both RCI and II?  Are there any?



If you Google, RCI resort directory or Interval International resort directory, it will bring you there.  They're listed on the home page  -- II is under the Explore & Plan link.  You don't have to sign in to get there.  From there, you can compare.  Sounds like a daunting task.  You will need an ownership to join either one.

Kahana Beach in Maui, Water's Edge in CT, some of the Wyndhams have dual affiliation even though Wyndham owns RCI, I think Riverside suites in San Antonio goes both ways.  Villas of Sedona, too, so probably Sedona Springs, as well.  I am sure there are a lot of them.

Suggestions:  buy on the secondary market, look for low maintenance fees because you will be paying them every year, look for an area not swamped with timeshares but a desirable place to travel to at time people want to travel there.

We have dual membership and have one resort listed with both but also own other single affiliation resorts with both companies.


----------



## Eric B (Jan 23, 2021)

loris said:


> If you Google, RCI resort directory or Interval International resort directory, it will bring you there.  They're listed on the home page  -- II is under the Explore & Plan link.  You don't have to sign in to get there.  From there, you can compare.  Sounds like a daunting task.  You will need an ownership to join either one.
> 
> .....



The other way to see what resorts are in RCI and II is to join TUG and update your profile to show you're a member, then go to the Sightings/Distressed forum, which is private, and open the spreadsheets posted there by @youppi in the stickies.  That's a bit easier than going through the others.

Also, there's a listing of II resorts in the II Buyers Guide on pages 11-49.


----------



## jerrybev (Jan 23, 2021)

hi 
I am TUG member, I  signed in this morning and went to the Sightings/Distressed forum.  I saw  rentals available there, for points, instead of for cash.   ( I have all my points with Wyndham.)
 How does this page work?
thank you
Jerry Whitfield


----------



## Eric B (Jan 23, 2021)

jerrybev said:


> hi
> I am TUG member, I  signed in this morning and went to the Sightings/Distressed forum.  I saw  rentals available there, for points, instead of for cash.   ( I have all my points with Wyndham.)
> How does this page work?
> thank you
> Jerry Whitfield



They're not actually rentals; instead they are things that folks have seen on the exchanges and are alerting other TUG members of so that they can go to the exchanges and book them if they want to.  You could just go to RCI via your Wyndham account and see if the availability you're interested in is there.


----------



## HudsHut (Jan 24, 2021)

RCI allows you to exchange your Wyndham points for a week in a non-Wyndham timeshare. RCI is the middleman. They accept deposits of timeshare weeks from their members all over the world. That is how the inventory pool is created. Inventory may change minute by minute as members add deposits, or confirm exchanges. Each member pays to belong to RCI (your membership is probably thorugh your Wyndham maintenance fees). Also, there is a transaction fee for every exchange. Typically it's $249. Since that is a significant amount, you would only be willing to exchange when the Resort/Week you are aiming to get is worth the total of your Wyndham maintenance feess, the exchange fee, and any other fees.

You can log in to RCI via the Wyndham portal to see what resorts are available, and what each would cost you in terms of Wyndham points. Then come back and ask questions.


----------



## ALG85 (Jan 26, 2021)

Is it possible for an owner to deposit a week into and RCI or II account owned by someone else? 

I do not currently own any contracts besides for DVC, and DVC does not offer a good value for exchanges. However, there are many listings on RCI/II which I would like to use. 

If I have my own RCI and/or II account, would I be able to buy a week from any owner, have that week deposited through my RCI account, and then use it for an exchange (either as a week or as RCI points)? 

Would I also be able to link my RCI account to a WM owner's WM account, and then use their credits to book something in my name?

Thanks!!!


----------



## elaine (Jan 26, 2021)

you can transfer an already deposited week I think. But, not into your DVC-RCI account, which is strictly for DVC. I sent you a pm. Elaine


----------



## ALG85 (Jan 26, 2021)

elaine said:


> you can transfer an already deposited week I think. But, not into your DVC-RCI account, which is strictly for DVC. I sent you a pm. Elaine



Sorry for the confusion-- I should clarify. I am referring to an separate RCI account, not my DVC one.


----------

